# Coyote Pelt Prices



## CoyoteChris (Nov 27, 2005)

What are pelts going for this year?


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

I've heard real similar to last year

On the round 10-15

Put up 20-25


----------



## CoyoteChris (Nov 27, 2005)

Brad how's the weather in ND. In southern MN we only got rain.


----------



## VarmintHunter117 (May 28, 2005)

I dont mean to speak for Brad, but its white out and cold! a bit more snow today... was nasty yesturday, I pulled out 1 car in the ditch on Hwy 2 yesturday


----------



## CoyoteChris (Nov 27, 2005)

Send some that down here I'm getting tired of the rain and freezing icy roads. Everything I own is full of mud from the constant thawing.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

We only have a light dusting right now we need more snow. Hopefully the temps will hold for this weekend so i can maybe tip a coyote over!


----------

